# 05 altima 2.5 no start



## centralg (Jul 26, 2012)

hey all. recently our garage towed in an 05 altima for a no crank. we found it to be the negative wire corroded off the transmission. we replaced the wire and now the engine will crank but will not start. i smell burnt wires up near the coils however it has spark, it will try to start when ether is sprayed in the throttle body. the fuel pump will not turn on. if i jump it it works fine, i tried to jump it with the battery charger and start it but nothing. the wire between the fuel pump and relay has continuity and there is 12 volts at the top terminal and bottom right as well as a good ground at bottom left. we are thinking ecm because when we plug in a known good relay it does not trigger fuel pump. also ground wire to fuel pump is good as well. any ideas before we spend alot on an ecm?


----------

